# Hogue Handall



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was practicing with a new holster last night and found that my purchase on my g21 was not as good as I would like. Today I bought a Hogue Handall grip wrap. Installing it is not easy, but if you heat it up with a hair dryer it can be done without too much swearing. The finger grooves match up perfectly over the Glock finger grooves and the pebbled panels of the Hogue match up with the Glocks. I think it's the best $13 you could spend on any accessory for a Glock. Plenty of traction and much more comfortable than the stock grip.
Goldwing


----------

